# Why am I so Annoyed...can someone knock some sense into me? Please!



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

The story:

I have a friend, she wants to break into modeling.

I tell her that I am not a "people" photographer. She rides off into the sunset and finds someone else.

She comes back (very upset) and explains that she hates the photos, but signed a model release so she can't "make" the "photographer" take down the photos. He wants the exposure to his portfolio.

I say SURELY they can't be THAT bad....

Well Courtney - a set on Flickr

Some of them are ok...at least the ones outside...but the studio ones...I can't believe he wants to post those in his portfolio.

I know this isn't my problem, but I feel slightly guilty about not warning her about those select few within the community that don't care about learning the basics. Yes she should have asked for HIS portfolio before signing anything...but well too little too late.

I am going to attempt to help her now, take some shots of here that are more flattering...but can you all do me a HUGE favor? Take a look at those photos...there...and let me know if her and I are being OVER critical??

I need a 3rd party (or a few) to let me know if I'm crazy?


This one (Courtney Hughes IV 267_BW | Flickr - Photo Sharing! ) in particular blows my mind


----------



## clanthar (May 13, 2011)

Woah! They are that bad, but you got to admit that doing the saddle and the railroad tracks together in the same set is so incredibly creative -- I mean, who could have thought that up -- brilliant!


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

clanthar said:


> Woah! They are that bad, but you got to admit that doing the saddle and the railroad tracks together in the same set is so incredibly creative -- I mean, who could have thought that up -- brilliant!


 

Ha!

I just like the black dress, backgound, and balloons....uhhh HELLO


----------



## lyonsroar (May 13, 2011)

Courtney Hughes IV 319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I like this one!

Courtney Hughes II 177 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and this one...


Bad news bears.  Probably would have been better off with you...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> The story:
> 
> I am going to attempt to help her now, take some shots of here that are more flattering...


 
Oooh! A photography showdown!!!


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Hahahah no no no. I am NOT a pro at portraits by any means...BUT i do understand the basics of light...i mean COME ON!

If you don't have the correct lighting...then DO IT OUTSIDE WTF ERG FACE lol

Well it's nice to know that I'm not insane..

Also..his name is Martini Mike...nice


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Courtney Hughes IV 319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> I like this one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

I anxiously await the results of your shoot.


----------



## clanthar (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> This one (Courtney Hughes IV 267_BW | Flickr - Photo Sharing! ) in particular blows my mind



Martini Mike! I knew I recognized this image; it's breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 13, 2011)

Hahah bitter,  this reminds me of one of my posts when I talked **** about other photog I shot with for an e-session and you gave me a hard time.  Good ol time.  



Bitter Jeweler said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > The story:
> ...


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I anxiously await the results of your shoot.


 
I nervously await my results lol.

Not saying that I am perfect...i don't _claim _to be...I think that is more my annoyance... I don't pretend to be anything more than amatuer. Especially at modeling/portraits/people in general. I can attempt...and we can work together to figure it out...but come on if you say you are a duck BE a duck...lol

I will be (obviously I'll need it) posting the "results" of my shoot with her as soon as we have it. 

Guilt is really the only reason I have agreed to try lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 13, 2011)

Just tell her to talk to the photog and tell him which photos she hates.  I'm sure he'll take it down.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Just tell her to talk to the photog and tell him which photos she hates. I'm sure he'll take it down.


 

She did. He says it's his best work, his friends (who are pros) like them, and he needs them for his portfolio.


----------



## Shadowbox (May 13, 2011)

I recommend for her shoot that you do not have her in such heavy makeup. Most models have portfolio's which show them without makeup, and in natural makeup. They can include 'shoot' type photos, I would recommend fashion centered, more than poses. These pictures look like poses and don't sell the props at all. The photographer reminds me of someone who was in the fetish scene and carried that over with him. Perhaps not, but it gives me that vibe. Suckers and balloons relates to children, his comment about her long legs etc.. all lead me to believe this. I suggest that you do a search on model portfolio's if that is her true motivation, because these photos of her in this heavy make up will not go over well at any modeling agency. How do I know? Tyra Banks, duh lol


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> I recommend for her shoot that you do not have her in such heavy makeup. Most models have portfolio's which show them without makeup, and in natural makeup. They can include 'shoot' type photos, I would recommend fashion centered, more than poses. These pictures look like poses and don't sell the props at all. The photographer reminds me of someone who was in the fetish scene and carried that over with him. Perhaps not, but it gives me that vibe. Suckers and balloons relates to children, his comment about her long legs etc.. all lead me to believe this. I suggest that you do a search on model portfolio's if that is her true motivation, because these photos of her in this heavy make up will not go over well at any modeling agency. How do I know? Tyra Banks, duh lol


 
Ha! Thanks for the tips Shadow 

I was thinking along the more natural, well lit way also!

I agree that these aren't something she would be putting in her portfolio...and not mine either to be honest. Like I said I am trying to make her feel a little better


----------



## clanthar (May 13, 2011)

clanthar said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > This one (Courtney Hughes IV 267_BW | Flickr - Photo Sharing! ) in particular blows my mind
> ...



Seriously:


----------



## lyonsroar (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Just tell her to talk to the photog and tell him which photos she hates. I'm sure he'll take it down.
> ...



If that's his best work I wouldn't worry...he won't be a ground breaker or attract too much attention....


----------



## Propsguy (May 13, 2011)

Well, she can just move on... she doesn't need to put the photos in her portfolio...

Take pictures of her that you will both be proud of.

As for the photographer, let him keep the pictures in his portfolio.... I'm sure he'll be flooded with portrait work after he shows those off....


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

clanthar said:


> clanthar said:
> 
> 
> > nokili said:
> ...




OMFG this is the best thing i have EVAR seen..

lol

Sorry to say that this is BETTER than the original.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Lol  for sure!

Moving on...it was just one of those WTF situations you know? Yikes


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

You realize that the photographer is going to eventually find this thread, if he's smart enough to check his stats, because you linked to his Flickr right?  So you just outed your friend's opinion of his work, as well as voicing your own... so you very well *could* have a "photography showdown", as Bitter says, on your hands.  

I hope your prepared for that.    :lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

Ashley, do you have a link to your Flickr, or other portfolio?


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

e.rose said:


> You realize that the photographer is going to eventually find this thread, if he's smart enough to check his stats, because you linked to his Flickr right?  So you just outed your friend's opinion of his work, as well as voicing your own... so you very well *could* have a "photography showdown", as Bitter says, on your hands.
> 
> I hope your prepared for that.    :lmao:



Well I am not particularly "scared" of that. She already approached him about this...so nothing to worry about there. The best thing that could happen is  that he will take them down. No skin off my @ss


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

I wouldn't say that I have one, because I don't pretend to be something that I am not. In fact I haven't used/updated my flicker in years.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> I wouldn't say that I have one, because I don't pretend to be something that I am not. In fact I haven't used/updated my flicker in years.


 
Hmmm...but here you are pretending to be better than him.


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that I have one, because I don't pretend to be something that I am not. In fact I haven't used/updated my flicker in years.
> ...



My thoughts exactly.  Then how do you even know you *would* do a better job than him?


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that I have one, because I don't pretend to be something that I am not. In fact I haven't used/updated my flicker in years.
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa...lol I never said I was better...my exact word were

_I am going to attempt to help her now, take some shots of here that are more flattering_

Attempt to help her is different than saying I am awesome and he should stick it up his butt..lol

 I'm annoyed. Yes, yes I am. It's common courtesy to show the model the pictures first...don't you think? I mean maybe not necessary, but honorable.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > nokili said:
> ...



You won't until I try.

I told her I would _try.

Try being the key word.

I am annoyed about the basic fundamentals. That's all. 
_


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
I guess I just don't understand why you're *annoyed* at another photographer for *trying*?

I see nothing wrong with you doing a re-shoot with her, but what I see wrong is your... I dunno... attitude?... that may be too strong of a word... about the situation in general.

So what?  A photographer had a shoot with her in an attempt to build his portfolio... and maybe it's his best work to date and that's *why* he wants to use it for his portfolio... what about that has any affect on you as a photographer, therefore allowing you the ability to be "annoyed" with him?

This is a 100% genuine question out of curiosity, because I seriously just don't understand your reaction.


----------



## RedWylder (May 13, 2011)

So not ALL of the pictures are horrible but man does this photographer give me the creeps!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

I just find this kind of thread in poor taste.

Quite frankly, if she signed a release, he can do what he wants, according to the terms of that release.
You can feel bad for your friend, that's cool. This is one of lifes little learning experiences.

Sure, you can attempt to take some more flattering images. You might do a fantastic job.
I just don't understand how she had no idea of his style, and simply didn't know what she was getting into?
To then ask him to remove the images, that he has a signed release for.


----------



## gsgary (May 13, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> Courtney Hughes IV 319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> I like this one!
> 
> ...


 

Your only looking at her nipples  just like me


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2011)

I might just send him an e-mail and show him the thread so he can defend himself.....lol


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that I have one, because I don't pretend to be something that I am not. In fact I haven't used/updated my flicker in years.
> ...


 
Read the last seven words of her sig.... maybe she learned more than just photography from KR.

Joking aside.

You probably will do a better job than this photographer.  You know your friend personally, she knows you personally. You want to take photos that please her, the other photographer wanted to take photos that pleased him.  He told her what he wanted, and she did just that- this is what a model's job is, modeling.  Now if she was paying for these photos for her own promotion, then she would have a legitimate beef.







p!nK


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

gsgary said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Courtney Hughes IV 319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


 
I had to re-check the photos.... the first one I was like "I don't see any nipples."  Then I opened the second one........







p!nK


----------



## vtf (May 13, 2011)

The ball is in your court.  Good Luck.
BTW what photography do you do if not people.


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I just find this kind of thread in poor taste.
> 
> Quite frankly, if she signed a release, he can do what he wants, according to the terms of that release.
> You can feel bad for your friend, that's cool. This is one of lifes little learning experiences.
> ...


 
Bitter types faster than me apparently.


edit: forgot the popcorn.... 



p!nK


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> You probably will do a better job than this photographer.  You know your friend personally, she knows you personally. *You want to take photos that please her, the other photographer wanted to take photos that pleased him.*  He told her what he wanted, and she did just that- this is what a model's job is, modeling.  Now if she was paying for these photos for her own promotion, then she would have a legitimate beef.


 
I would think, if she were paying for promotional shots, she would have had a say in the intended results. 

But think you hit the nail on the head. (bolded)


----------



## lyonsroar (May 13, 2011)

gsgary said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Courtney Hughes IV 319 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> ...


 
When they are there and _that_ obvious...


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I just find this kind of thread in poor taste.
> 
> Quite frankly, if she signed a release, he can do what he wants, according to the terms of that release.
> You can feel bad for your friend, that's cool. This is one of lifes little learning experiences.
> ...



I understand your opinion and appreciate it. 

I completely understand where you are coming from, and yes it would have been in better taste to do a new shoot, then post? Or never post at all? Yes that would have been the classy way! 

I'm just not feeling classy  I guess. 

She feels like a total idiot for what she did. There is no excuse for what she did, but she was excited and flattered. People do things like this all the time to get exposure. Thinking that they are doing the right thing to get their career moving. Yes it's silly to be angry that she made a mistake, but I'm the silly kinda person. 

This isn't about who has the biggest Photag peen. This is about doing the classy and right thing for her. Sit down and review the photos, give her copies and make her feel good about it. But I can't change the way people treat each other...


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > nokili said:
> ...



Lol what does Ken have to do with anything? LOL

Anyway I agree. It was more of his style. A communication breakdown if you will. I am more of a do it for you type of person. Especially now with the built bubble rising up my throat...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

No, this isn't about doing the classy right thing for her. She signed an agreement.


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> ...
> 
> I'm just not feeling classy  I guess.
> 
> ...



I thought you weren't feeling classy? :greenpbl:



			
				nokili said:
			
		

> But I can't change the way people treat each other...


 
Sure you can... you get off the computer... take a look in the mirror... and make the changes there... (wait... isn't there an MJ song about that?   )

You can change the way you're treating a fellow photographer, by "outing" him in a public forum and then outwardly bashing his work?  Not very classy or professional... and whether or not you're *actually* a professional, doesn't mean you can't *behave* professionally.  And again... you can change the way people treat each other by changing the way you're treating someone who isn't even here to defend themselves.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

vtf said:


> The ball is in your court.  Good Luck.
> BTW what photography do you do if not people.


 

Lanscapes, sunsets, flowers, macro....anything BUT people really lol


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2011)

Seriously....this isn't an issue of nude shots here........tell your friend to get over it and move on....lol Welcome to the Big Girl World! Live and learn.


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

mishele said:


> Seriously....this isn't an issue of nude shots here........tell your friend to get over it and move on....lol Welcome to the Big Girl World! Live and learn.


 
If she's REALLY that embarrassed by them... tell her to ask him not to credit her as a model... and then tell her not to use them in her profile.  I doubt this dude is a big enough photographer right now for it really to make a difference if a few strangers that don't know her and never will, happen to see a few images on his Flickr page and/or website.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

e.rose said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 

I think it's be the change you _want to_ see in the world...and I think Gandhi said it 

Yes I was annoyed and bugged when I posted..hence the title..and I need to be knocked into reality. Thank you for that.

I'm not afraid to say what I did was rash, crude, and annoying in itself. That's absolutely true.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

mishele said:


> Seriously....this isn't an issue of nude shots here........tell your friend to get over it and move on....lol Welcome to the Big Girl World! Live and learn.


 
Agreed. I did tell her that SHE chooses what's in her portfolio. If she doesn't want them she doesn't have to have them....


----------



## Shadowbox (May 13, 2011)

I don't understand why people are saying this person outted another photographer when there is a whole thread devoted to this very thing, which I found to be quite cruel, where people posted ads from craigslists and direct links to their professional sites mocking and bashing their work. Double standard?

The thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/235757-wow-i-am-speechless.html


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



The implication was is that KR does a lot of pretending to know more than everyone else also.  As I said, it was a joke and not meant to be taken to seriously, a little jab at KR for squirts.





p!nK


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > mrpink said:
> ...


 

Hheheh like this isn't already interesting enough then ?


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> I think it's be the change you _want to_ see in the world...and I think Gandhi said it



This is what I was talking about:






"I'm Starting With The Man In
The Mirror
I'm Asking Him To Change
His Ways
And No Message Could Have
Been Any Clearer
If You Wanna Make The World
A Better Place
(If You Wanna Make The
World A Better Place)
Take A Look At Yourself, And
Then Make A Change
(Take A Look At Yourself, And
Then Make A Change)
(Na Na Na, Na Na Na, Na Na,
Na Nah)"

:lmao:  



Shadowbox said:


> I don't understand why people are saying this person outted another photographer when there is a whole thread devoted to this very thing, which I found to be quite cruel, where people posted ads from craigslists and direct links to their professional sites mocking and bashing their work. *Double standard?*


 
Nope.  I don't believe I even know what thread you're talking about, let alone was a part of it.  And if I was... then I was PMSing and wasted on booze... however... I don't think that was the case either.  

I just don't think it's appropriate or professional to do such a thing.

I vented about a friend's wedding photographer and how UNGODLY AWEFUL she was... but I never said her name... her business name... nor posted any links to images, websites or craigslist ads (all of which she has).  I vented, but I didn't out.  It's just not smart.  She lives in my area, and I never know when I'll run into her again, or what publicly bashing someone like that would mess up for me in the future.

Not a smart idea to burn bridges... you never know how that person can help you in the future, no matter how awful they are now.


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> I don't understand why people are saying this person outted another photographer when there is a whole thread devoted to this very thing, which I found to be quite cruel, where people posted ads from craigslists and direct links to their professional sites mocking and bashing their work. Double standard?


 
I do not know excatly which "other thread" you are talking about but it seems like you are comparing apples to oranges in this case.  The point we are trying to convey to the OP is; her friend was not the photographers friend, she was his model.  She signed an agreement stating exactly that.  She has no right to tell him what he can or cannot do with the photos once taken (unless otherwise stated in the agreement, we do not know this).  She might as well have been a vase full of flowers (with nipples).





p!nK


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> I don't understand why people are saying this person outted another photographer when there is a whole thread devoted to this very thing, which I found to be quite cruel, where people posted ads from craigslists and direct links to their professional sites mocking and bashing their work. Double standard?
> 
> The thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/235757-wow-i-am-speechless.html



You know what is funny? I did a search on topics before I posted this to see if anyone else has mentioned the photographer that took my friends shots, and I was reading through that thread also.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Shadowbox said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people are saying this person outted another photographer when there is a whole thread devoted to this very thing, which I found to be quite cruel, where people posted ads from craigslists and direct links to their professional sites mocking and bashing their work. Double standard?
> ...



lol.

You have to lol at that.

I didn't really think of it that way....

The way she approached me originally was as a request to take photos of her, and with that in mind I assumed that is how they got together...but thinking about it I don't know what their agreement was to be honest.

You know that saying...when you assume you make an @ss out of you and me? Well apply that liberally to the above assumption.


----------



## Shadowbox (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Shadowbox said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people are saying this person outted another photographer when there is a whole thread devoted to this very thing, which I found to be quite cruel, where people posted ads from craigslists and direct links to their professional sites mocking and bashing their work. Double standard?
> ...



I understand that point, and agree. A contract is a contract, but that doesn't mean she has to LIKE it or that her friend doesn't have the right to help her. Anyway the point I was making is that if this person wants to come here and complain about the photographer it's not that out of the norm. I posted the link to the other thread once, but here again .. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/235757-wow-i-am-speechless.html 

In most of those cases they are bashing people (toward the back of the thread) that they don't even KNOW, much less had experience with. Posting links to their sites, laughing at them, laughing at how they take photos etc .

While I wouldn't do that myself because I agree with e.rose about burning bridges, and I personally never like to draw traffic or attention to the other person, I don't see how Nokili doing that was way different than the people of that other thread (which I also didn't contribute to despite having plenty of local craigslist & wix examples of my own).


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> The thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/235757-wow-i-am-speechless.html


 
I must have missed that thread.  If anything that just reinforces the point that Bitter, that rose chick, and I are trying to make; Know what you are getting into before signing a model agreement.  Do you think the people that are in those photos from the "picture takers" that were linked are super excited that they are forever embedded into that persons portfolio?  Hell 'effn no, but if they signed a model release they would have to live with it.





p!nK


----------



## Shadowbox (May 13, 2011)

Hey I agree with that point, I just didn't realize you guys hadn't seen that thread, sorry! I assumed (there we go with that word again) that since it was such a big thread and on the front page for so long that most people had read it, and I thought it was weird that he/she (sorry nokili I don't know what bits you got) was looked down on for doing something so similar to what others had done.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Shadowbox said:
> 
> 
> > The thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/235757-wow-i-am-speechless.html
> ...



This is another reason to stay away from people. LOL 

She admits it to be her fault for signing it. Like I said she knows she should have been more informed. 

She was upset, and being a wussy bleeding heart I got upset. Flamed  up and was annoying with my post here.

Oh well, we will see how my attempts go with her. Since she will be leading me to what she wants, I hope she will be happy overall. At least this way we are both in agreement that it's about her...not me.


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

COMPLETELY O/T...

OP... I keep reading your name as "Nokill".  :lmao:


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Shadowbox said:


> Hey I agree with that point, I just didn't realize you guys hadn't seen that thread, sorry! I assumed (there we go with that word again) that since it was such a big thread and on the front page for so long that most people had read it, and I thought it was weird that he/she (sorry nokili I don't know what bits you got) was looked down on for doing something so similar to what others had done.



You can't tell that I am a sucker chump girl? I felt for her because I feel where she is coming from. Making mistakes you have to pay for SUCKS big time, but it's part of life i guess.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

e.rose said:


> COMPLETELY O/T...
> 
> OP... I keep reading your name as "Nokill".  :lmao:


 

Hahahah you aren't the only one  actually it's the name I use for gaming, and I used to get a lot of guff for that. "Hey Nokill, you don't have any kills"

Etc etc lol


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > COMPLETELY O/T...
> ...


 
This is why I avoid shooters and stick with RPGs.  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> Shadowbox said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I agree with that point, I just didn't realize you guys hadn't seen that thread, sorry! I assumed (there we go with that word again) that since it was such a big thread and on the front page for so long that most people had read it, and I thought it was weird that he/she (sorry nokili I don't know what bits you got) was looked down on for doing something so similar to what others had done.
> ...



You "felt for her" cause you want some of that nipple action......lol :lmao::greenpbl:


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

mishele said:


> nokili said:
> 
> 
> > Shadowbox said:
> ...


 
I love mishele.  She can always say what I don't even know I am thinking.

OP, good deal.  There is a lot of great portraiture photographers here on this site- bend their ears and get what you can out of them, I am sure you will do just fine.  She is a beautiful girl (nipples and all), if you put some creativity into the session you cannot go wrong.





p!nK


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

mrpink said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > nokili said:
> ...


----------



## Peanuts (May 13, 2011)

I'm not reading the entirety of this thread but looked at the images. He would be doing himself a favour to not include these in his portfolio (and it isn't because of the model).

Also, photographer. If you see me saying this - it's not to be rude but please take note... wide angles of women are generally not going to be flattering. Wide angles of their thighs and including their faces definitely are not going to be flattering. Take note.


----------



## Peanuts (May 13, 2011)

OP. See if the model can ask to have her name removed from the titles and descriptions that way it will be less likely to be found when she is searched online.


----------



## nokili (May 13, 2011)

Peanuts said:


> OP. See if the model can ask to have her name removed from the titles and descriptions that way it will be less likely to be found when she is searched online.


 
I will do that, thank you for that suggestion by you and e.rose


----------



## e.rose (May 13, 2011)

nokili said:


> Peanuts said:
> 
> 
> > OP. See if the model can ask to have her name removed from the titles and descriptions that way it will be less likely to be found when she is searched online.
> ...


 
You're welcome.  :sillysmi:


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 13, 2011)

Well *disclaimer*  I didn't read the whole thread, but it looks like the photog didn't do much touch up at all.  And after looking at most of the rest of his photostream (Example: MAYBE - Select Colorization | Flickr - Photo Sharing!) it doesnt look like he ever does.  

Was your friend upset with the photograph technicals as much as the posing?  Maybe if this is her first venture she's kind of insecure of the shots that you can see up her skirt or holding up her dress with one hand and a pair of panties in the other.  I don't know her, so thats a total guess.  I just know me and with me 2 things would bother me... 1) I'd want those types of shots touched up...  a LOT and 2) I wouldn't be comfortable (even if I had a nice bod like your friend) making those type of shots my first modeling experience.  If it's way off then I'm sorry, I only know how I would feel.

I hope she doesn't get screwed, really.  Kind of sucks for her.  The only ones that made me cringe were the suggestive ones.  She looked very uncomfortable.  Others made me almost cringe, but still.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (May 13, 2011)

I just wanted to add that there are some good pics in the photostream.  Some I would tweak, but they're far from all awful.

I also want to add that a naked chick with a caution tape over her ass and maybe written on it does NOT make me think sexy.  It makes me think AIDS or gas or something.  Call me crazy, but I just didn't get it.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2011)

misstwinklytoes said:


> (Example: MAYBE - Select Colorization | Flickr - Photo Sharing!)


 :lmao:  

Is that a real tattoo?  It looks like it was PS'd on.


I wonder how long it is till that photographer will post in this thread...?  lol

(It will show up in his Flickr stats)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

Well, for how appalled people are, you have to give home credit for one thing.

He made you look.

Good or bad, you looked at more than a few of his images. 

Good or bad...He. Made. You. Look.
:lmao:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I wonder how long it is till that photographer will post in this thread...?  lol
> 
> (It will show up in his Flickr stats)



Does Flickr indicate if a sent message has be read or not?


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long it is till that photographer will post in this thread...?  lol
> ...


 No - messages on Flickr are pretty much just like e-mail.  Once you send it, it's sent and you don't have any way of knowing when they actually read it.


It's not like a forum where you could PM somebody and then delete the message before they read it.


----------



## mrpink (May 14, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, for how appalled people are, you have to give home credit for one thing.
> 
> He made you look.
> 
> ...


 
A shot like this will make anyone look- 9 Months 257 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





p!nK


----------



## o hey tyler (May 14, 2011)

While I agree that this thread is probably in poor taste, I *totally* agree that the photographer is a blowhard. 

Using High ISO (5600) outdoors at f/4.5 on the train tracks to sustain a 1/4000s shutter speed? WHY?


----------



## SNBniko (May 14, 2011)

Did someone seriously tattle on the OP in this thread to the photographer?  That's hilarious, and somewhere along the lines of primary school.

If the dude is smart, he'll find it anyways.  Blatantly fanning the flames doesn't look good on anyone, including the OP.


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 14, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## SNBniko (May 14, 2011)

I'm just saying that I quit tattling when my mom spanked my sister and I both when on of us told on the other.  haha


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2011)

If people were bashing your work wouldn't you like to know so you could defend yourself? I would.....just sayin.


----------



## SNBniko (May 14, 2011)

If I were confident in what I was doing, I wouldn't care.  There's going to be haters no matter how good you are.  I'm not sure this guy can defend some of the poses/lighting he used, basing that statement on past threads I've read.  If this were a noob posting here, they would be crucified.  I'm not trying to chide anyone, just saying how I feel about the situation.  If you want him here or know him, go for it.


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2011)

If anything we just invited him to a place where he can improve......:greenpbl:


----------



## e.rose (May 14, 2011)

SNBniko said:


> If this were a noob posting here, they would be crucified.  I'm not trying to chide anyone, just saying how I feel about the situation.  If you want him here or know him, go for it.


 
Except he's not a noob who posted his own work here.  Someone else did... 

He didn't come here asking for our critiques.

Maybe he will choose to NOW... and when HE posts his OWN work and links his OWN photos into HIS threads... then yeah... feel free to **** all over it, like we do to each other so that we can improve... but the difference is that he *didn't* do that.

He's not even a member here... at least I highly doubt that he is.


----------



## Jarrod268 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe we should invite Sonya Lynn from facebook here to defend herself too. If this thread is in poor taste (a friend defending a friend basically) - then that thread posting links to Sonya Lynn's work is just as bad. Right? Shouldn't Sonya Lynn be emailed and given the right to stand up for herself?


----------



## e.rose (May 14, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> Maybe we should invite Sonya Lynn from facebook here to defend herself too. If this thread is in poor taste (a friend defending a friend basically) - then that thread posting links to Sonya Lynn's work is just as bad. Right? Shouldn't Sonya Lynn be emailed and given the right to stand up for herself?


 
Sure.  Do it... who's stopping you?


----------



## Jarrod268 (May 14, 2011)

Not a soul - just trying to make a point. I could care less  Just a lot of hypocrisy I think.


----------



## SNBniko (May 14, 2011)

So we're not to post other people's work here, unless it's to praise them? (edit: and by post, I mean post a link to)  I think it's easier to learn by ripping into crappy work than complimenting good work, simply because it's easier to see what went wrong, and where there could be improvement.  In this case, posing and lighting.  With good work, a lot of what makes it good is very subtle, and harder for beginners like me to see outright.  It becomes clear to see after someone else mentions it, but if you plopped an awesome picture in front of me and asked me what makes it so awesome, I'd have trouble naming anything technical.

I guess my opinion is:  you put it on the internet, you opened yourself up for criticism.  If you don't like it, make your stuff private or take it down.  Particularly the people who are trying to make a business of it... some people will like your work, others won't.  If you can't handle the heat, and want it to be all sunshine and skittles, get out of the kitchen.  (general 'you' here, of course)

If this guy comes to defend his work, I hope no one will candy coat their responses in light of this thread.  He would get reality smacked if he just came here as a 'beginner trying to go pro,' that's for sure.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 14, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> Maybe we should invite Sonya Lynn from facebook here to defend herself too. If this thread is in poor taste (a friend defending a friend basically) - then that thread posting links to Sonya Lynn's work is just as bad. Right? Shouldn't Sonya Lynn be emailed and given the right to stand up for herself?


 
Sure, but it's not going to make her photographic works better, especially if they suck.  

(Disclaimer: I'm saying this without having seen Sonya's work, or knowing who she is. But what I said would be true about anyone with crappy photos.)


----------



## Jarrod268 (May 14, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Jarrod268 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should invite Sonya Lynn from facebook here to defend herself too. If this thread is in poor taste (a friend defending a friend basically) - then that thread posting links to Sonya Lynn's work is just as bad. Right? Shouldn't Sonya Lynn be emailed and given the right to stand up for herself?
> ...



I guess what I'm talking about is that there is a thread on this site, in this forum that has links to others work for the sake of "oh my look at how bad this is!" here.

Now, the OP is getting chastised for posting links to someone else's work and criticizing them without giving them a chance to respond. Many of the same people who are doing that are in the thread I mention laughing about the photographers being linked to in that thread. 

I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## mishele (May 14, 2011)

SNBniko said:


> So we're not to post other people's work here, unless it's to praise them? (edit: and by post, I mean post a link to)  I think it's easier to learn by ripping into crappy work than complimenting good work, simply because it's easier to see what went wrong, and where there could be improvement.  In this case, posing and lighting.  With good work, a lot of what makes it good is very subtle, and harder for beginners like me to see outright.  It becomes clear to see after someone else mentions it, but if you plopped an awesome picture in front of me and asked me what makes it so awesome, I'd have trouble naming anything technical.
> 
> I guess my opinion is:  you put it on the internet, you opened yourself up for criticism.  If you don't like it, make your stuff private or take it down.  Particularly the people who are trying to make a business of it... some people will like your work, others won't.  If you can't handle the heat, and want it to be all sunshine and skittles, get out of the kitchen.  (general 'you' here, of course)
> 
> ...



There is plenty of crappy work here to critique and learn from.......:greenpbl: No need to search out other people. Worry about your own work and pride yourself in being better than the other people!
I don't think you have to worry about people sugar coating anything if they come.....lol You don't know us very well do you....


----------



## Shadowbox (May 14, 2011)

Jarrod I already pointed that out but you know how people on forums are. They like to be one way, one day, and the very next they like to jump down someone's throat who does the same thing. It's a wishy-washy world we live in, no?


----------



## JoeHorenkamp (May 14, 2011)

My impression was that the lady is attractive for sure, but the photographer didn't capture much in the way naturalness. The images look over posed.  Sexiness needs to look less inuendoed if that's a good word.  JMHO


----------

